# Mini Lathe extension kit from LMS



## Brass_Machine (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone here have any experience with this Kit from LMS?







It says it is actually 6" longer than the 7x10 HF lathe I have. I really could use a larger lathe but this little machine is taking all the abuse I give it. Plus I want the 10x22, I just don't have the $1K to get it right now. The $149 for the extra 6" would work for me however and make my life much easier for now. 

So. any opinions??

Eric


----------



## 13AL (Apr 22, 2008)

No experience but it is on my wish list, did you read through the instructions? looks fairly straight forward, would like to read your review if you get it, maybe someone has done the conversion??


----------



## Cedge (Apr 22, 2008)

Eric
I run a 7x14 and usually have all the room I need, even with a 5 inch chuck taking up some of it. I've seen the HF 7X10 and I'm amazed that you can get much done on the little fellow. It just appears too cramped to be much fun. I believe that longer frame was developed by Micromark for the lathe that I have. It's a pretty well proven piece of iron so I doubt you'd have any problems with it. It should be pretty easy and straight forward conversion.

Steve


----------



## oldparts (Apr 22, 2008)

I just finished installing the longer bed over the weekend. It was really pretty straight forward with no surprises. If you need any more information just send me a message.
Good luck.


----------



## black85vette (Aug 15, 2009)

Saw something similar on here somewhere. Brain does not have cross index feature nor long term recall. ;D I chose to go with a mount on the ways down low since 1. the ways are flat, 2. there is a lot of open room and, 3. making it was really easy.  The top piece looks an odd size at first but look at the third picture. The top piece is sized to stop the carriage before it bottoms out the DI but just by a bit so as to not waste the range of the DI. The bottom hold down is just a short piece threaded 10-32 (no big reason, I just happed to have 6 screws of assorted lengths on hand).  It is easy to put on and take off. Just line it up with the ways, lower the mount down and turn it 90 degrees. Snug up the screws/clamp and you are done. I have a nice T handle this size so I went with hex rather than screw heads. You only have to loosen it a small amount to remove it.  (nice having flat ways) It will also work in front of the carriage.


----------

